# Myst, Adventure Puzzle Game, Gets a TV Show



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2014)

And _again_, another "u wut" story, Myst, the adventure/puzzle game and one of the best selling PC games, is getting it's own TV series. Yeah, _it's own TV series._



> The announcement came by way of Deadline, which reported that original Myst studio Cyan Worlds has teamed up with Legendary Entertainment on the project. Cyan co-founder Rand Miller will be "creatively involved" with the series, according to the report, but it hasn't yet been decided whether it will be released as a traditional television show or digitally.
> 
> "Cyan’s goal in working with Legendary is not just to create a compelling TV drama but to develop a true transmedia product that will include a companion video game that extends the story across both media," Cyan said in a statement. "Seventy percent of tablet owners use their device while watching TV at least several times a week. Cyan sees the potential to push the boundaries of interactive storytelling to a new level."


 
First Tetris, and now Myst. It looks like people are looking to video games as a base for stories and shows. A good thing? Or will it suffer the plague of other video game movies/TV shows?

Source


----------



## endoverend (Oct 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> First Tetris, and now Myst.


 
Lol, don't forget "Pacman and the ghostly adventures".


----------



## air2004 (Oct 8, 2014)

I can barely remember this game lol ... but from what I do remember of it is this ....
I hated it , loved it , and couldn't get a enough of back in the day ( damn this makes me feel old , and I'm not that old )


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2014)

First this news.
http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/24/6841695/duck-dynasty-playstation-xbox-3ds-activision
Now this!
I hate this planet, first chance I can get, I am leaving!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2014)

Now that's just Mystifying.


----------



## morphius (Oct 8, 2014)

Actually, If done correctly this could be a GREAT show. They could include all the games Myst, Riven , Exile and Revelation. It is actually a VERY good story line. I see the big problem being that it would have to be very slow to grow the story arcs the gain the true "feeling" of myst.


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Oct 8, 2014)

The books were excellent from what I remember. No pun intended (realized that it is about getting warped into books after typing...), there is a series I checked out from the library. Hopefully this will turn out as well or better.


----------



## rehevkor (Oct 8, 2014)

This isn't the first time they tried to develop a Myst TV series, may not be the last. There was a kinda recent attempt to make a movie, which I assume is dead. I'd be a surprised if this gets off the ground. But hey, if we get a new Myst game out of it then best of luck to them, hopefully it'll be any good.

This may seem overly pessimistic from a guy with a user name borrowed from a Myst novel, but I'm a realist.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst ! Its that awful 3DS game !


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2014)

I swear to God, you can find Myst on every single device this days.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 8, 2014)

Magical books that link to fantasy worlds is a better premise than many TV shows these days. Whether they can turn the IP into something worth watching is a different matter entirely...


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Magical books that link to fantasy worlds


I'm imagining it like Stargate now.


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 10, 2014)

They already did this several years back, it was called "LOST"...   Seriously, though, did y'all know there were once plans to make a Myst-based attraction at Disney?  Anyway, I love the Myst game series, but a TV show?  I don't know.  I suppose I'd give it a watch and see what they come up with.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2014)

I am really hoping this isnt a sign of the times to come.


----------



## Opium (Oct 10, 2014)

The creator of Myst actually wrote some excellent novels set in the Myst universe. Lots of great lore and content that could easily be used for a TV show. Myst is a lot more than just the computer game you all remember. I recommend people read the books if they've got the time!


----------



## Silverthorn (Oct 10, 2014)

Opium said:


> The creator of Myst actually wrote some excellent novels set in the Myst universe. Lots of great lore and content that could easily be used for a TV show. Myst is a lot more than just the computer game you all remember. I recommend people read the books if they've got the time!


I was going to say the same but you beat me to it.
The novels were nice, they definitely had some of that "myst" feel.


----------

